# Please Help Having Skin Issues



## blueamstaffchick (Aug 15, 2012)

Is there anyone here that can please tell me what these spots are? Im thinking it is some sort of allergy from something hes eating but not quiet sure. Have been trying to figure it out on my own but no luck. You can see them on him in this pic. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Blue dogs are prone to skin issues.. does he get fleas? What kind of food are you feeding him?


----------



## blueamstaffchick (Aug 15, 2012)

He does not have any fleas to my knowledge. I have checked him for them and he seems to be flea free. I also give him baths on a regular occasion. Far as his food I was feeding him Innova Puppy food, but have recently switched to Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy Food to see if that's what the problem was. The bumps are white and then they get a whitish scab on them. They dont seem to be making him itch at all either.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

They look like the same hive type things my rescue girl gets if I don't keep up with her flea prevention since she's allergic to them. Let the food switch go for another week or so, then see if they start to go away. Figuring out allergies is usually a long process because you don't want to change multiple things so close together because you won't know for sure what made things better.

And just because you don't see fleas doesn't mean he isn't still being bit. I've NEVER seen a flea on my rescue but all it takes is one bite for her to break out and as long as I keep up with flea prevention she's fine.


----------



## pgoeltz (Aug 16, 2012)

*same issue skin*

Sorry hello all, so my pit daisy, a rescue, people got the baby's and tossed her to a field, but she's ok, just does not like basements and anything that looks like a stick, pound said she was probable kept in the basement.
Anyway, shew chews her paws, her underside no hair, and just where the hair starts she gets this rash that looks like folliculitis, i have been given yeast infection stuff, anti this and that, prednisone, benadryl change food from 100$ soy this and that, she eats a mix of canned dog food and i make sure if there is corn its way down on the list .
looks like Skin Problems in Dogs Slideshow: Mange, Allergic Dermatitis, Impetigo, Ringworm, MoreFolliculitis,Yeast Infection and Allergic Dermatitis, if link is gone the pics 3 4 and 5 the link is more it will take you to slide show.
and her feet are red, i have done it all even as one vet said keep her off the grass, also the rash only goes maybe an inch into her hair the rest is on underside no hair.
told it was yeast on her feet, but the rash
view the slides pics 2 3 AND 4
SO NOT sure if i should start a new thread,
thx 
pg


----------

